# From winstrol to anavar



## saint924 (Jul 29, 2016)

What's up guys. I started taking winstrol 2 weeks ago at 25mg Ed, to help with progesterone from high npp (150mg eod). But I dropped npp after 6 weeks this passed Monday for trenbolone ace (75mg eod Which I will also be running 6 more weeks. 

My question is. Would it be ok to switch over to anavar at 50 mg Ed and run it all the way through with my tren? Or should I take a week off orals before starting it?  

And yes Iam running test.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 31, 2016)

Why do you want to run var and tren?  Up the tren to 100mg and no need for Var


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC (Aug 2, 2016)

? I've run Tren and Var at the same time, why wouldn't you want to? Complete different compounds, even Winnie and var do completely different things.


----------



## Renobodybuilder (Aug 2, 2016)

saint924 said:


> What's up guys. I started taking winstrol 2 weeks ago at 25mg Ed, to help with progesterone from high npp (150mg eod). But I dropped npp after 6 weeks this passed Monday for trenbolone ace (75mg eod Which I will also be running 6 more weeks.
> 
> My question is. Would it be ok to switch over to anavar at 50 mg Ed and run it all the way through with my tren? Or should I take a week off orals before starting it?
> 
> And yes Iam running test.


What are your goals?

Tren and Anavar for cutting are amazing. Winny is brutal on the joints, I would never recommend that poison. Same with Halo, that crap will literally kill you.


Stay safe and smart.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Aug 2, 2016)

USMC said:


> ? I've run Tren and Var at the same time, why wouldn't you want to? Complete different compounds, even Winnie and var do completely different things.



Because you can cut all you need with diet and tren........personally I avoid orals...like my liver.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

